

Show HN: DOWN‽, formerly Interrobang with Friends - dellsystem
http://interrobangwithfriends.com

======
TuxLyn
LOL Does this means what I think it means ? Basicly you don't care about
people's privacy O_o

> DOWN‽ : Safe, anonymous punctuation in your social network. > DOWN‽ was
> created to avoid awkward punctuation, so rest assured we don't really care
> about privacy.

~~~
yefim
This is an obvious parody of DOWN (formerly Bang with Friends).

------
synaesthesisx
HN could use an /r/HailCorporate.

